# (Solved) No picture on QuickTime 5



## kevgp (Oct 10, 2001)

OK, this seems to be a hot topic on Apple's discussion boards, except no one from Apple seems to want to tackle the subject. I cannot find any info on their "Knowledge Base" and everyone in the message boards seems stumped. Hope you can help!

Here's the problem: While trying to play the Lord of the Rings trailer, I was told I need Quicktime 5. I downloaded & installed the update, but the video wouldn't play. Sound came out fine, but there was nothing on the screen except a big green box. I downloaded LOTR again, and even tried different versions (different resolutions, for example), and none would play. That's when I tried different Quicktime suggestions (checking plugins, installed ActiveX update for IE) but still nothing. Now, I cannot play anything it seems except for QT4 and previous versions and a few streams. Everything else, either downloaded or streaming, gives me sound but a blank screen. The frustration continues.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I know you are saying you are getting no picture with lord of the Rings using Quicktime, but is thia now happening whenever you use Quicktime on anything else or is it just LOTR? Also, what is your OS?

I've found out that its not just you as others have the same problem. 
I have found a version that is in MPEG format, so you can play it via Windows Media Player. Its in a zip, and may take a long time to download, but virus check before opening.

If the Quicktime problem is happening with other programs, I'll dig deeper.

http://www.planet-tolkien.com/downloads/lotrtrailer.zip

Ah, its a bit old, so might not work....hang on

Okay, taken me while but have a look here:

http://www.tolkien-movies.com/media/officialtrailers.shtml

FotR Commercial I
When: September 6, 2001
Where: MTV Music Awards
What: The Fellowship of the Ring

The first commercial for The Fellowship of the Ring was released rather sneakily. In fact, there was absolutely no news of it until almost a day after it ran

http://www.tolkienmovies.com/media/officialtrailers/fotr_comm1.avi

30 seconds long

FotR Trailer II
When: May 25, 2001
Where: Attached to Pearl Harbor
What: The Fellowship of the Ring

New Line's latest and greatest trailer heralding the coming of The Lord of the Rings. Clocking in at over 2 minutes, this is one whopper of a preview

http://www.tolkienmovies.com/media/officialtrailers/fotr_teaser2.avi

2 mins

FotR Trailer I
When: January 12, 2001
Where: Attached to 13 Days
What: The Fellowship of the Ring

In early December, rumors began circulating that an upcoming New Line film might have a teaser trailer for The Fellowship of the Ring attached to it. First, it was assumed that Dungeons & Dragons would have the trailer, but it did not.

Finally, in early January, New Line itself announced that there would indeed be a teaser trailer, and it would be attached to the film 13 Days

http://www.tolkienmovies.com/media/officialtrailers/fotr_teaser1.avi

~ 2 mins

There are some Shockwave at http://www.tolkien-movies.com/media/fantrailers.shtml

Apart from that, not much else yet

Regards

eddie


----------



## kevgp (Oct 10, 2001)

Well, that certainly helps me see LOTR, but I still can't see anything else I try to play on QT lately, except old files (QT4 and before). Anything I've tried to download or stream lately gives me sound but no video.

I have Windows 98SE. I don't think it's a speed problem because I have cable access. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Been searching merrily away and found some things out.
you may need to download the Indeo video extensions. These are Indeo Video 3, 4 and 5, all available for download from 
Apple's web site

The actual site is

http://www.ligos.com/index.phtml?n1=products&n2=indeo&n3=video

someone also mentioned Intel Raw Video, but I can't find out what that is.

You may want to do a search at their support base, as you need an ID number, for codecs or plugins.

Regards

eddie


----------



## kevgp (Oct 10, 2001)

Thanks for trying to help me still. I registered at apple.com and checked out both the Knowledge Base and discussion board. Both are CLUELESS!! The Knowledge Base only wants to talk about Quicktime 4, and everyone on the discussion board is asking questions, but providing no answers. I wonder if Apple techs even ever check out the discussion board.

I downloaded the Indeo video 5 files, but I already had 2 of them, and they were later versions. I replaced them with the ones I downloaded anyway, and I still get the same result - either no picture at all or a green box in a corner of the viewer. Sound works great, however!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Okay. Which version have you? I know its 5, but if you go into the player there should be an About and in there will be the version number. It may be under Help | About.

Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling? There are 2 versions of 5. 

5.0.1 and 5.0.2

When you downloaded it from the site that you got LOTH, did it download from Apple?

Regards

eddie


----------



## kevgp (Oct 10, 2001)

Hey eddie! Sorry I haven't responded in a while, but I was *really, really* busy all last week. Thanks for hangin in there with me on this problem, though.

I do have 5.0.2 and I downloaded it from Apple. When I went to the LOTR site, they said I'd need QT5 and the link to download it pointed to the Apple site. I actually downloaded the installer a second time when it didn't work the first time, uninstalled what I had, and reinstalled with the new download. Same results. I hope this doesn't seem hopeless yet. Any more thoughts?


----------



## kevgp (Oct 10, 2001)

Eddie - and all others out there - I've found a solution!! I decided to go back to apple.com's discussion board, and someone left this message:

"Had the same problem and I found out how to fix it for me(I have windows 98), go to your control panel, click on the QuickTime Icon and a settings window will pop up, choose "Video Settings" in the combo box and there will be four check boxes, deselect the first two: "Enable DCI" and "Enable DirectDraw", after you do this the other two selections will "grey out". That should fix it."

I did just that, ran LOTR, and it was SMOOTH AS SILK! I don't know if this will work for all versions of Windoze (folks with Win2000 & XP still seemed to have problems), but it worked for me (Win98SE). Thanks Eddie for all your help and I hope this helps others spend lots of time watching LOTR trailers as well.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Well, I'm glad it worked. Gonna have to remember that myself

Regards

eddie


----------

